# goodbye bean to cup



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice.

I look forward to the day I am able to upgrade from my classic to a nice shiny machine like that! Problem is I'm the only coffee drinker in the house and the classic is doing a fine job for now!


----------

